# Ask me anything



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

**** it! I want to be one of the cool kids too!!! 

Anyways I'm bored and stuck in my hotel for another 4ish hours (Removed). Anything goes, ask me stuff.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

What color do your poo and pee have?
I just need to know for an experiment 'n ****...


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Orbiter said:


> What color do your poo and pee have?
> I just need to know for an experiment 'n ****...


I'm gonna have to get back to you on my poop color cos I tend to hold it in but my pee is lightish yellow.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

What is the most physical pain you've ever been in?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

why are you in a hotel? I'm nosy. Also you go to music things and I'm wondering if that's it and if you're seeing someone that will make me jealous.

I'm going to a concert tomorrow, (Removed) I'm going alone though. Ambivert style.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

on a scale of 1-10, how much does the image of marty mcfly on a hoverboard describe your soul?


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

How many girls/or guys have made hair dolls out of your hair? And then claimed that it fell out that way?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Yajyklis10 said:


> How many girls/or guys have made hair dolls out of your hair? And then claimed that it fell out that way?


None that I'm aware of. I wear my hair up in a very classy bun


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> on a scale of 1-10, how much does the image of marty mcfly on a hoverboard describe your soul?


Dude my souls so turnt it ain't even on a scale



Persephone The Dread said:


> why are you in a hotel? I'm nosy. Also you go to music things and I'm wondering if that's it and if you're seeing someone that will make me jealous.
> 
> I'm going to a concert tomorrow, (Removed) I'm going alone though. Ambivert style.


Yeah I'm at a music festival right now in downtown Las Vegas, gates don't open up till 2pm so I'm just here waiting for now. I'm attending the 3 day Life Is Beautiful festival solo cos nobody wanted to come with me ;(










So far I've seen Stevie Wonder, AWOLNATION, Imagine Dragons, Metric, Twenty One Pilots (Holy s***!!!!!), Major Lazer, Glass Animals, Duran Duran and a bunch of others that I can't remember cos I'm having a brain fart.

Today I'm going in early to see Weezer, Walk The Moon and Brandon Flowers/The Killers. Death Cab For Cutie is playing too but their set starts right when Weezer ends and the stage is on the other side of the festival D: I'm probably gonna miss it and stay for Kendrick Lamar since I'll probably be squished and not be able to leave since I'll pretty much be on the rail in the front in my dinosaur pajamas :/

So yeah that's my day today, fun and sweaty 

Who you seeing Pers?


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

What do you smell like at the moment?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Sdistant said:


> What do you smell like at the moment?


Well I haven't showered since yesterday morning so probably like cigarette smoke, weed, alcohol and sweaty people nastyness.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Surly Wurly said:


> why cant you suffer from a debilitating condition


I get constipated quite often, I'd call that pretty debilitating

Edit: And chronic mud butt sufferer


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

How often do you get laid?

(Removed)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Dude my souls so turnt it ain't even on a scale
> 
> Yeah I'm at a music festival right now in downtown Las Vegas, gates don't open up till 2pm so I'm just here waiting for now. I'm attending the 3 day Life Is Beautiful festival solo cos nobody wanted to come with me ;(
> 
> ...


Cool, Weezer are pretty good. I didn't know The Killers were still around.

I've never been able to get up the nerve to go to a festival alone, well that and they're really expensive lol.

I will answer this, but not till after I've been and come back tomorrow for reasons...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you ever going to move out of Yuma?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

(Removed)



Persephone The Dread said:


> Cool, Weezer are pretty good. I didn't know The Killers were still around.


OMG dude I can so die now. I just literally came back, the festival just ended and I just saw three of my favorite bands in one freaking day! :O

The Killers, Death Cab For Cutie & Weezer 

The Killers made my day tho seriously I'm like so..I dont even know how to describe it lol. Not gonna lie I got a little teary eyed during my fav Killers song All These Things That I've done


























It was awesome tho and my feet hurt 



Persephone The Dread said:


> I've never been able to get up the nerve to go to a festival alone, well that and they're really expensive lol.
> 
> I will answer this, but not till after I've been and come back tomorrow for reasons...


But yeah festivals can be a little pricey. The ones with camping tend to be cheaper overall like Coachella, I paid total like $480ish compared to the one that I'm at that cost me about $1400ish total with ticket, hotel and rental car. Totally coming back to Vegas again for this next year tho, it was worth it.

Download Festival 2016! Don't make me drag you by your feet, let's go Persephone!!!!!!



Farideh said:


> Are you ever going to move out of Yuma?


You were in Az and you didn't even come visit me, sooo rude!

Btw I kinda forgot that was you, you've seriously embraced this new persona lol.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> How often do you get laid?
> 
> (Removed)


Sweet jesus your original post was graphic xD

But to answer your question, none your business nosy rosy


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Have you ever made buns out of your dreads?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i probably wouldn't have liked you in high school. that's not a question i just wanted to let u know


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Is Radness an alternative to Sadness?
As is Rex to Sex? 
Or am I too depressed and deprived?


----------



## 658298 (Jun 26, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> So far I've seen Stevie Wonder, AWOLNATION, Imagine Dragons, Metric, Twenty One Pilots (Holy s***!!!!!), Major Lazer, Glass Animals, Duran Duran and a bunch of others that I can't remember cos I'm having a brain fart.
> 
> Today I'm going in early to see Weezer, Walk The Moon and Brandon Flowers/The Killers. Death Cab For Cutie is playing too but their set starts right when Weezer ends and the stage is on the other side of the festival D: I'm probably gonna miss it and stay for Kendrick Lamar since I'll probably be squished and not be able to leave since I'll pretty much be on the rail in the front in my dinosaur pajamas :/


Oh my god, so jealous. I don't think I could go alone. So many people.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol I just realised I personally removed the concert I was going to from your thread, but because I used the same wording the mods use it looks like I said something else that got removed by mods and there's all those other removed bits as well haha ah...

Did you play the first two Fallout games?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

meepie said:


> Have you ever made buns out of your dreads?


Princess Leia style buns no lol. I do keep it up in a regular bun about 80% of the time tho.



gopherinferno said:


> i probably wouldn't have liked you in high school. that's not a question i just wanted to let u know


Well at least you like me now so that's all that matters right 



dune87 said:


> Is Radness an alternative to Sadness?
> As is Rex to Sex?
> Or am I too depressed and deprived?


Umm no lol

Nothing to do with sadness or sex :/

A lady friend actually gave me the idea for this username back when we used to play rock band together in high school.



Emmm said:


> Oh my god, so jealous. I don't think I could go alone. So many people.


Coachella, Lollapalooza, maybe EDC Vegas, Glastonbury, Download & Life Is Beautiful 2016 let's gooo!

But yeah it wasn't that bad at all. Lots of good smelly folks & positive vibes 



Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I just realised I personally removed the concert I was going to from your thread, but because I used the same wording the mods use it looks like I said something else that got removed by mods and there's all those other removed bits as well haha ah...
> 
> Did you play the first two Fallout games?


Weren't you going to a Deftones show or something?

But yeah, lots of mod edits up in this thread. The original thread title was so much cooler :'(

Never actually played the first two, I want to tho. I hear it's more dark and ****ed up lol. Also I missed that one deal where they were both free awhile back D:


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

what's the grooviest song you know


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> what's the grooviest song you know


Ah man, my musical taste changes a lot all the time but I've been listening to a lot of twenty one pilots, florence + the machine and the killers.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

are you a happy person?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Joe said:


> are you a happy person?


WHYYY JOE!!!

this thread was supposed to die!!!

And yes, like half the time


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i was surprised to see you writing you didnt want to see 30, half the time being a fun time is pretty nice though


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Joe said:


> i was surprised to see you writing you didnt want to see 30, half the time being a fun time is pretty nice though


I'm a depressed happy person, what can I say


----------



## Strikn (Jul 8, 2015)

Are you the best thing under the sun?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Strikn said:


> Are you the best thing under the sun?


Well obviously, duhh

Now y'all stop asking me stuff or imma start charging you >:[


----------



## Strikn (Jul 8, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Well obviously, duhh
> 
> Now y'all stop asking me stuff or imma start charging you >:[


This actually made me smile a bit xD


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Did you make this thread to draw attention to yourself?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

NuthinSimple said:


> Did you make this thread to draw attention to yourself?


Pfffft...no

You owe me a dollar


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

if i had a dollar and you lived within 2 miles of me i'd go give you it now 

sadly i dont


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Strikn said:


> This actually made me smile a bit xD


Your welcome, that's what I'm here for. To spread my cancerous positivity, lame jokes and ****posts 



Joe said:


> if i had a dollar and you lived within 2 miles of me i'd go give you it now
> 
> sadly i dont


Don't worry Joe, you don't owe me nothin.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Why are you here?


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I get constipated quite often, I'd call that pretty debilitating
> 
> Edit: And chronic mud butt sufferer


I really regret looking that up. lol

Sorry, that's not a question but I'm too afraid to ask one. Still
traumatized by the mud butt. :afr


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Why are you here?


I constantly ask myself the same thing.

Boredom, loneliness and dank @Mr. Pepe Pepe memes I guess



slowlyimproving said:


> I really regret looking that up. lol
> 
> Sorry, that's not a question but I'm too afraid to ask one. Still
> traumatized by the mud butt. :afr


Yes, mud butt is awful


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

If you were only able to eat one vegetable for the rest of your life. What would it be?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> If you were only able to eat one vegetable for the rest of your life. What would it be?


Hmm, good question Per-sef-uh-nee (always thought it was Purse-phone :/)

Carrots :3


----------

